# [SOLVED] iphone 4 upgrade to 4.3.3



## roblanca35745 (Mar 11, 2011)

I had my iphone 4.2.1 jailbroken. I noticed that the app store icon is gone and I could no longer update or download apps. Is there a way to revert back to where I could get to the app store to download some apps? I want to restore my iphone to the original version and after downloading the apps I like, I would like to upgrade to 4.3.3 and have it jailbroken. I dont want to upgrade to 4.3.4 since there is no unthetered version available yet. The problem is when I tried to sync my phone to itunes, it wouldnt let me restore it but instead, it's asking me to upgrade it to the latest version 4.3.4. What is the best way to upgrade to unthetered 4.3.3? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: iphone 4 upgrade to 4.3.3*

Hi roblanca35745,

In order to get 4.3.3 you need to download the IPSW (for instance here ) And then go to iTunes, use Shift(Or command) + Restore, choose the IPSW, then go through with the restore.

Make sure you do a proper backup of the device before you do it though, because the above process will reset the device.

Then just visit jailbreakme.com and go through with the jailbreak.


----------

